# Cherry Smoked Turkey just for Bigwheel!  Pigs Feet too!



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

Started the early afternoon off with a good brew and smoke...






Seasoned some turkey legs and wings with Slap Ya Mama and cooked indirect for a couple hours with cherry wood and Original Charcoal Brand Lump.








'Otis' was keeping me company.....he's going blind due to diabetes, but he knows where the food is and he's still a handsome little Devil isn't he??





While the turkage was smoking Cathryn and I made a homemade blueberry pie!!!  Didn't she do a great job!!!  Tasted even better!!!





Once the pie was done I flipped the turkey parts.











Went back in the garage to a little snackage.  Switched to St. Paulie Girls as I saw they would compliment Pigs Feet better and I was right!





After I clogged my arteries to the point of no return, I basted the turkey with Sweet Baby Rays.











Tender, juicy and tasty!!  








My little Princess enjoyed them fo sho!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2011)

Beer, turkey both looked great as did the stogie but I've never had pigs feet and from the looks of them I never will!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Beer, turkey both looked great as did the stogie but I've never had pigs feet and from the looks of them I never will!



Nick you and I both know we've eaten pink things that looked and tasted worse.......give them a shot!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 21, 2011)

Fine job young man. Now have to admire anybody tough enough to drink St. Pauli Girl. That stuff taste like Alka Seltzer with Karo syrup mixed in. You ever tried Bud Light? Now I was raised on pickled pigs feet from the big glass jar at the beer joint. Sometimes you get one which still had hair on it. Yum yum. Now was them you got pickled?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2011)

Now Jeff I've got to disagree with you on the beer, that is a mighty fine bier!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Fine job young man. Now have to admire anybody tough enough to drink St. Pauli Girl. That stuff taste like Alka Seltzer with Karo syrup mixed in. You ever tried Bud Light? Now I was raised on pickled pigs feet from the big glass jar at the beer joint. Sometimes you get one which still had hair on it. Yum yum. Now was them you got pickled?



Yes sir.....pickled is the only way I've had them!  I used to go to bars with my father and get a pigs foot, pickled egg and a Hot Mamma sausage while he drank.  Now I do all the above, but you can't find a place around here that has them in the big jars anymore.  They were the whole foot!  The little jar I got yesterday was pieces.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2011)

pickled pigs feet.....they're pretty common in the country here in the 
Carolinas....never had the guts to try one....all the ones I've seen
have been floating around in some pink vinegar with little bits of dead
pig feet parts or something floatin all up in there amongst em.

Kinda like them combs in the green liquid at the old timey barber shops,
cept pink and lots mo nasty.

I remember Alton Brown gettin one on his motorsickle show and he tried a bite.
Pretty sure he didn't like it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> pickled pigs feet.....they're pretty common in the country here in the
> Carolinas....never had the guts to try one....all the ones I've seen
> have been floating around in some pink vinegar with little bits of dead
> pig feet parts or something floatin all up in there amongst em.
> ...



In all honesty Jim, you have to try one.  If you like souse you'll love pigs feet.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2011)

Now what the hell is souse?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Now what the hell is souse?



Phucking unemployed Yankess piss me off!!

Souse - pork trimmings chopped and pickled and jelled 

Next thing you'll as is 'what is liver pudding'.............when will the madness end???


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm finally starting to figure out how you got a bucket head!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2011)

Nick I can't wait till you move down here....I've got the chitlins and liver pudding
all ready to cook up for you alls.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Nick I can't wait till you move down here....I've got the chitlins and liver pudding
> all ready to cook up for you alls.




Jim hook him up with some fried mullet roe too while you're at it.  And greens cooked in ham hocks.  Give him a good southern welcome!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel the pain on the shortage of king sized pickled pig feet. I starting finding all small bones back in high screwl. I buy a jar of them and a quart of buttermilk and I was ready to rip. When I got filled up had a cute joke as we was driving around causing mischief. I would put a big wad of the pig bones in my mouth and as much buttermilk as it would hold. We drive by a pedestrian and I would stick my head out the car window and spit it all out while making loud gagging and heaving sounds. Got a lot of laughs out of that one. Couple of times the folks walk over at look at it. There is some sick puppies in the world huh?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I feel the pain on the shortage of king sized pickled pig feet. I starting finding all small bones back in high screwl. I buy a jar of them and a quart of buttermilk and I was ready to rip. When I got filled up had a cute joke as we was driving around causing mischief. I would put a big wad of the pig bones in my mouth and as much buttermilk as it would hold. We drive by a pedestrian and I would stick my head out the car window and spit it all out while making loud gagging and heaving sounds. Got a lot of laughs out of that one. Couple of times the folks walk over at look at it. There is some sick puppies in the world huh?



What a waste of buttermilk...............


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 21, 2011)

Not to get off the subject here, but the turkey and pie look great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Nick I can't wait till you move down here....I've got the chitlins and liver pudding
> all ready to cook up for you alls.




Jim, we'll try the pigs feet together!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 21, 2011)

Turkey and pie looks great, the beer will do in a pinch, but I'll pass on the pigs feet.


----------



## Don Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Give me all of it; turkey legs, pie, pig feet, souse, liver pudding, pink things that looked and tasted worse, St. Pauli Girl...all of it!

Great post, Larry!!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 22, 2011)

Larry,
Is there any truth to the rumor I heard that Empire puts out kosher pickled pigs feet? If not, sorry, I can't eat them.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 22, 2011)

That turkey looks just amazing...as a friend said recently when he made a turkey dinner, it's Febgiving - turkey-time!


----------



## TimBear (Feb 28, 2011)

Larry, I got so involved in all the comments that I forgot what the original post was! LOL. Anyway I started eating pgs feet when I was about 7; abou the same time as pickled eggs. I love um!

Oh; by the way that was a great looking meal!


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 28, 2011)

Don Cash said:
			
		

> Give me all of it; turkey legs, pie, pig feet, souse, liver pudding, pink things that looked and tasted worse, St. Pauli Girl...all of it!
> 
> Great post, Larry!!



Double ditto what Don said!!!!


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2011)

Ive had my share of pickled eggs and sausage that came out of the big jar from behind a bar but Ive never delved into the world of these pickled pig parts you foreigners speak of...


----------

